# PTO problems



## DRBeard (Nov 26, 2020)

I recently got a Ford 5000 tractor, it had been sitting for 7 years. Had problems with clutch, but now working. PTO runs for about 10 minutes then quits from a cold start. PTO won't work again until the next day. Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Depending on the model year and options, there are two types of PTO clutches. Dog type that is strictly mechanical and engaged by moving the PTO lever rearward. The hydraulic type is actuated by a hydraulic valve in much the same way as the mechanical, but old oil, oil with water, etc., can clog the works and result in the clutch engaging cold from cold oil friction and then failing when it is warm.

On this latter type it will be necessary to refer to the parts manual for your serial number tractor, and likely start with a transmission oil and filter change with the tractor fully warmed. It may be necessary to disassemble the PTO clutch in the transmission to free up or replace the discs and or seals necessary to get hydraulic pressure enough to engage the clutch.

New Holland used to keep the parts manual on line, but like all things spaghetti Fiat (CNH) decided to no longer support such useful information, so it will be necessary to locate and purchase a manual.


----------



## DRBeard (Nov 26, 2020)

It's a 1974, 8 forward, 2 reverse, dual power. I changed out trans/hydraulic fluid, diesel, engine oil, and all filters. I couldn't use clutch until I cranked it in gear and drove it for awhile. Now everything is working but PTO after warmed up.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Welcome to the Forum. The first step is to download the Operators and Shop manuals from the Manuals Forum on this site. You need to have yhese in hand before attempting a repair. The clutch disc was rusted to the flywheel for sitting so long. The late 40's and early 50's Fords had rusted clutch discs as a common problem. You had to do a rolling start in gear, then drive them under load to break it free. The cure for the problem was to use a small piece of 2x4 to block the clutch pedal down to prevent a reoccurance if the tractor was going to sit idle for any length of time. I haven't heard of this being a problem on the later models.

Likewise, you probably have a similar issue with the clutch packs for sitting so long. If so, it should break free when under a load. It took 2 hours to break the clutch free on the 53 NAA. I don't think a rusted clutch pack would be reusable. Sorry I haven't been much help, but there has to be a member who has had a similar probler.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum
I think Ford model 5000 is offered with only hyd operated pto clutch. Therefore I suggest to check hyd pressure on RH side of trans case. IIRC pressure should be in the 165-175 psi range. Possible pto problem could be failed pto control valve,oil supply tube or pto clutch seals leaking


----------

